# USA Sprawl Festival continued: St. Louis



## El Huarache for Real (Jan 20, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> LOL, I think it's dumb, too. But it's so decadant it amazes me.


Well, the US sprawl amazes me a lot. The only thing i would hope is that developers start to design more different styles of houses. It is a litle bit boring seeing all those identical houses.

BTW, maybe the famous law of supply and demand doesn`t work.

Several days ago, I red that a lot of universities were rising their Tuition Fee in order to attract more students. And it works. People usually thing that if they pay more, they get more. :nuts:


----------

